# Not Another Tear Stain Thread!



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello ALL:
Yes, I know there is a sticky but it is old.
A while ago our boy had tear stains and we would give him the Original Angel's Eyes and it would work well. After they were clear we would stop for quite a while, actually. YES, we do all that is required/suggested about water bowls, etc. from the sticky.

Anyway about a year ago he got SEVERE Tear Stains and we got some Tylosin and after a while they cleared up. We got some Angel's Eyes PLUS without the Tylosin and that seems to now keep him clear.

So, What is the opinion here? Should we get more of the Angel's Eyes Plus powder, or is there something considered more effective?

Thank You .


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

PDX97229 said:


> Hello ALL:
> Yes, I know there is a sticky but it is old.
> A while ago our boy had tear stains and we would give him the Original Angel's Eyes and it would work well. After they were clear we would stop for quite a while, actually. YES, we do all that is required/suggested about water bowls, etc. from the sticky.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to see you've had no responses, as I need help with this too!

I got a Maltese puppy (Zita) in July, and she has bad tear stains. Our previous Maltese Lily would get stains occasionally (3 or 4 times in her entire life) and a few days of Angels Eyes (the old formula) would clear her up beautifully.

I had about a half bottle of the Angels Eyes left from Lily, which I've been giving to Zita. But it's expired and has either lost its potency, or Zita just doesn't respond to it. I dry her eyes several times a day, I use TrisOptho wipes (they remove some of the stain, because the wipe turns reddish brown, but the stains still look bad), I e tried wiping with contact lens solution (I read that on a vet's site, but it doesn't seem to do anything), and I keep the hair by her eyes cut as short as I can possibly get it.

I have ordered, but not yet received, a product that is supposed to be just like the old Angels Eyes. It's from Canada, so the FDA restriction doesn't apply (although I'm surprised that company is allowed to ship it into the US). Since I don't have it yet, I can't say if it works. I'm at my wit's end trying to get Zita's face white. Here is a link to the product:

https://petownerschoicebrands.com/product/tear-stain-away-chicken-liver/


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, what we did was to buy more Angels Eyes Plus. Not sure how much it may have helped but when we ran out a week or so ago the stains returned. Anyway, I can let you know if it helps now that we have it and we resumed using it. We do have Tylosin and that DOES work but have very little left and I am not sure that our Vet would get us more. Some Vets will and some will not!
That was a great link and even though I buy some of my meds from Canada, I never thought to look there for the tear stain stuff for the dogs!

Thank you again.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

I wanted to post an update on the most recent product I've tried, the Daisy's Tear Stain Away from the website I linked in my previous post. It came as a container of Daisy's All Natural Tear Stain Away, plus a packet containing a small amount of Tylosin (maybe a teaspoonful, possibly less?) that were to be mixed together. Zita has been getting a dose of this mixture every day for about 2 1/2 weeks now, and unfortunately I'm not seeing any change. The new hair growth around the eyes is still red.

Zita will be getting spayed soon, and I am going to ask the vet to also check her tear ducts. Other than that I don't know what else to try. I've run out of ideas. It's disappointing because the old formula Angels Eyes worked almost immediately on our previous Maltese.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I forget how old she is but ask about retained baby teeth to be removed too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If she's a puppy and she's teething, she'll have tear stains. Just the way it is. But then she should grow out of them. Don't know if I'd clean the tear ducts this young. Also had always heart that it's not great giving Tylosin to that young a pup. I have had tear ducts flushed in my dog when he was 2 and in my foster whom I adopted at age 8 so I'm all for it but not sure vets do it that young....it's just what happens with teething.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, so far all seems OK with the new Angels Eyes for now so we will see how it goes. Ours are 7 and 8 years old.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

edelweiss said:


> I forget how old she is but ask about retained baby teeth to be removed too!


Yes, Zita has quite a mouthful of teeth right now! I don't think any of her baby teeth fell out, but her adult ones are in. So she has a double row of teeth. I do plan to ask the vet about that.


----------



## kayanne (Sep 15, 2018)

Snowbody said:


> If she's a puppy and she's teething, she'll have tear stains. Just the way it is. But then she should grow out of them. Don't know if I'd clean the tear ducts this young. Also had always heart that it's not great giving Tylosin to that young a pup. I have had tear ducts flushed in my dog when he was 2 and in my foster whom I adopted at age 8 so I'm all for it but not sure vets do it that young....it's just what happens with teething.


Hmm, our first Maltese didn't get year stains while teething. And I think all of Zita's teeth are in now (although she has retained all of her baby teeth). How long after teething do you think the staining should stop (if that's what has been causing it)?

I hadn't heard that 6 months was too young for the Tylosin. And I know nothing about flushing tear ducts except that I read about it here. Will try to read more about these two things and talk with the vet. Thanks!


----------

